# I probably sound stupid, but I really need help.



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 4, 2007)

I apologize for rambling. :] If someone can help me, you'd be my favorite!

Note: I'm 16, 17 in July.

Okay, so, this:





is a normal outfit for me. Tee-shirt, jeans, Converse, studded belt. Basic, boring, bleh. 
I hatehatehate it.

I really want to change my style to something girlier, but still comfortable. [I live in Texas, & I'm a total country girl. I love jeans & tee-shirts, but it gets boring!] *I also want be able to start wearing skirts, casual dresses, and heels without feeling completely out of place.* [Like when I go to the mall or on dates with my boyfriend.]

In my closet now I have:
[1] casual dress
[1] denim mini
[1] casual mini
[12] polos (But I don't like to wear them.)
[5] school spirit shirts (For football games & spirit week, not fitted at all.)
[7] graphic tees (4 not fitted, 3 loose, but not baggy)
[14] solid, fitted tees
[2] printed tees
[3] jeans

I'm trying to make-over my wardrobe, and I think I've covered the basics. I know I need more jeans, which I'm slowly working on, and also more printed, non-solid colord & fitted tees. *What else would I need?* [I'm not worried about tank tops, shorts, or wintery items.]

*How can I make things more my style?* I'm not big on jewelry, but I love shoes & bags. 

These are the kinds of outfits I like, but I have no idea how to go about buying what I need & stuff, based on what I already have. I make lists, but they do no good because I get discouraged when I go in the store.
One:




Two:





Also, I love black shirts. They look good on me, so how can I add more color to my wardrobe?

Aaah, sorry I rambled for quite a bit, but thank you so much. :]


----------



## verdge (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasMixtape* 

 
_I apologize for rambling. :] If someone can help me, you'd be my favorite!

Note: I'm 16, 17 in July.

Okay, so, this:




is a normal outfit for me. Tee-shirt, jeans, Converse, studded belt. Basic, boring, bleh. 
I hatehatehate it.

I really want to change my style to something girlier, but still comfortable. [I live in Texas, & I'm a total country girl. I love jeans & tee-shirts, but it gets boring!] *I also want be able to start wearing skirts, casual dresses, and heels without feeling completely out of place.* [Like when I go to the mall or on dates with my boyfriend.]

In my closet now I have:
[1] casual dress
[1] denim mini
[1] casual mini
[12] polos (But I don't like to wear them.)
[5] school spirit shirts (For football games & spirit week, not fitted at all.)
[7] graphic tees (4 not fitted, 3 loose, but not baggy)
[14] solid, fitted tees
[2] printed tees
[3] jeans

I'm trying to make-over my wardrobe, and I think I've covered the basics. I know I need more jeans, which I'm slowly working on, and also more printed, non-solid colord & fitted tees. *What else would I need?* [I'm not worried about tank tops, shorts, or wintery items.]

*How can I make things more my style?* I'm not big on jewelry, but I love shoes & bags. 

These are the kinds of outfits I like, but I have no idea how to go about buying what I need & stuff, based on what I already have. I make lists, but they do no good because I get discouraged when I go in the store.
One:




Two:





Also, I love black shirts. They looks good on me, so how can I add more color to my wardrobe?

Aaah, sorry I rambled for quite a bit, but thank you so much. :]_

 



I'm sure you look good w/ any kind of outfit girl... just Accessorize a simple Outfit and A good make-up look... and don't forget... It's the ATTITUDE GIRL!!!


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

If you're mainly a jeans n t-shirt gal, why not try wearing your dress over jeans for a slightly "girlier" look that's still comfy and "you"? I LOVE little dresses over trousers, its a tres cool look.

You also say you're not a jewellry gal, but even so, accessories can really make your wardrobe work better by giving you a lot of looks from the same basic items, especially since you've expressed you much prefer plain black shirts to anything else. I think a good inexpensive purchase for you would be a few pretty fabric scarves, they're so versatile: you can knot round your neck for a fifties look, make headscarves/bandanas out of them, tie them onto a bag or your jeans' belt loop to jazz them up with a splash of added colour, put your hair in a ponytail and tie a scarf round it, use long scarves as belts, etc etc....


----------



## Hilly (Jun 4, 2007)

maybe some capri pants?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 4, 2007)

if you normally wear jeans with a black t-shirt, start out by wearing jeans with a pink t-shirt and some flip-flops.  Maybe get a few accessories, some jewelry, headbands, hair clips, to change things up a bit. 

A jean skirt isn't very far from jeans, so wearing the same outfit another day with a jean skirt would help with the transition.

Wearing black can still be girlie - if you wear sleek black boots or black flip-flops with a little bow or some glitter it will help it look more girlie.  Or a nice silver necklace and matching earrings.  I think a lot of what you want to do can be accomplished with some new accessories!  Check out TJ Maxx or Marshalls for great deals!


----------



## Taj (Jun 4, 2007)

Look 1 :
tight tank or Tee, mini demin skirts, tight pants, and converse.
Transform the old you to a young hip lady !

Look 2 :
Mini dress over skinny jeans + ballerina flat.
Sexy girl !


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Girl! I definitely know how you feel! I was the exact same way at your age which wasn't too long ago. For me to change my style and to feel comfortable I needed to stop caring what people thought. I knew as soon as I started dressing more girly I would get comment after comment. Not necessarily negative but just surprised because I was always a tomboy. 

I agree with the other girls they have some cute ideas and they aren't waaayyy over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe try get some cute little shorts and some tanktops for the summer. Bracelets and chokers are also another fun way to express yourself and show individuality. 

If you want to go bolder, then just go shopping! Maybe with your boyfriend snce you would be comfortable around him and just get things you wouldn't normally wear. If you think they look good and so does your man...go for it girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you find some good stuff!

cheers


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!
What kind of dresses would look nice over jeans?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 4, 2007)

Get a dress or skirt that's fuller than the minis you posted; I sometimes do the dress and jeans thing when it's cold.

I would suggest incorporating t-shirts or tank tops with floral designs on them for the girly factor. Also, look at the colors you're using, as well as the neck line. Those can up the girly factor without changing too much.

If you don't want to abandon wearing sneakers, a lot of companies are making these like loafer-Mary Jane-sneaker hybrids that are very cute and from what my friends tell me, comfortable. They come in florals, dark colors, etc. and are flat, too.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 4, 2007)

when i was getting outta my tomboy, "i have no clue what to wear" phase. i started buying really good jeans. expensive but long lasting and never out of style type jeans. and i just bought cheap tops from like girly places at the mall. not everything in there is un-wearable. they have good stuff. and i just threw on some slip ons- or flats. and i usually dont have a problem anymore.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jun 4, 2007)

Start mixing up your accesories, wear some different shoes(maybe some maryjane sneakers, like aformentioned), get a fun bag, wear some cute headbands. Cute accesories is a nice way to transition into a more fun look, without abandoning your wardrobe and the things you feel comfortable in. 

In highschool, my everyday uniform used to be a black tee shirt, jeans and a pair of converse too,  to change that I started with the accesories and went from there. Now I wear skirts all the time, various tops(though I still have plenty of black tees, don't get me wrong), trouser pants(though again, I still wear plenty of jeans), and various shoes(I still love my chucks, but my job doesn't allow me to wear sneakers everyday, so I've been forced to change, and *gasp* I've found lots of other shoes I like)


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. :] I think I'll definately use this summer to my advantage, fashion-wise!


----------

